# Bay Area Clones



## NorCalHal (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone from the Bay Area? Any info on what clubs have what clone stock available?

I know DJ Shorts in town and spreading love to a few select clubs. I hear he brought Flo,BB and a few other Moms and folks can get cuts directly off his Moms. We will see.

I am taking a trip to the Bay today so I am curious.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 6, 2008)

A little update, DJ Short is in town and spreading his seed everywhere. Get your mind out of the gutter! I am talking about his STRAINS. Quite a few big clubs had seed stock from him, great prices.

I also found some great clonestock. Man, I love the BAY!


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 28, 2008)

Coffeshop Blue Sky in downtown Oakland is the best in the Bay Area for clones.  They also have mother plants for cloning.  Their fall '08 selection includes Ak47, bubblegum, shiva skunk, deep chunk x strawberry cough, hindu skunk, purple kush, white widow, jack the ripper (jacks cleaner x space queen), and querkle (purple erkel x space queen) the last two are new from Subcool.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 28, 2008)

I aggree, Bluesky (SR71) is the best i have seen. If you watch the movie "Super High Me" it shows SR71 and the cat that makes all those clones in the 4" cubes. BEAUTIFUL moms.

Thanks for the report man, I am after that Deep Chunk.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

god i wish i lived in cali. must be nice to be able to go buy clones.i would never mess with seeds again.might be a move in my future.you guys should feel blessed.i do envy you.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2009)

Bumped. Hal, I know this is a couple months back, but as I am so very far from the bay I need some motivation to go there and wouldn't mind seeing an update, if you can. You turned me on to Harbor Side and It blew me away. What a great setup. Bluesky was ok, the folks that ran it were very cool, but it had a weird vibe to me. Made me feel rushed and a little claustrophobic. That and parking was a bit of a joke . Guess that's the city for ya. We have some 'delivery' services where I live, but I have never tried them. Don't know anything about them or if they even offer clones . Anyone know?


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 12, 2009)

can always use craigslist type in rockwool in general youll get something


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 12, 2009)

SR-71(Bluesky) in Oakland had clones all the time. They currently have have, Hindu Kush, Hindu Skunk, Purple Erkle, Jack the Ripper and a variaty of DJ Short beans.

Harborside has been carrying Chem#4, PK and a few others.

SR-71 has the best, imho, but they are a little harder to get. You have to get to SR by 6:30am, get a number, then when they open at 8am, you will be shown the clones in the order you got thier. They allways sell out by 9am.
It is getting closer to Outdoor season and the clones are getting swooped up very quick.
And ya, they are in the middle of downtowwn Oakland, so they tend to try to get folks in and out a little quicker then most places.


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 15, 2009)

i live in cali and was wonderin if any other cali growers can help me wit some info on getting my card just got a possession of mj ticket and was almost a grand


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2009)

cutthoatish420 said:
			
		

> i live in cali and was wonderin if any other cali growers can help me wit some info on getting my card just got a possession of mj ticket and was almost a grand


 
What was the EXACT charge and what was the amount they found?

There is no way a simple possesion of under an ounce costs that much.
Max fine is $100


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 15, 2009)

possesion of less than an ounce... of the purplest stinkyiest stickiest chron to this day still wonder if i shoulda fought the pig for it..


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 15, 2009)

the driver got a dui could that change cuz i agree... its ** expecially for first offense im going to someones office in a couple days to get it reduced


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont think that will ever change beer is legal but you'll still get DUI or any meds that say you shouldnt drive im sure you could get a DUI aswell JMO


----------



## nvthis (Jan 15, 2009)

Hit the club in Redding Cali this week. Clones: Bigbud x Snowwhite... All they had..


----------



## nvthis (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be in the Bay this weekend. Anyone been lately? I know what Bluesky has clone wise. Any info on other places? Hey Hal, any of that DJ Short seed stock still around??? I won't have a ton of time so hopefully I can get some info here.. Anyone familiar with what might be in Santa Rosa right now?  I wish this was a sticky so I wouldn't have to search so much for this info..


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey nvthis.

Check Bluesky, tho they sell out EARLY. You can also check out Harborside in Oakland, as they have had some great cuts recently.

Though it's not real close to Santa Rosa, but there is a "farmers" market in Clearlake on the weekends that do trades and whatnot.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm tired. Been to Bluesky 2 days in a row tryin' to get Hindu Skunk clones.

First off, you have to get in line before they open to even get a shot at getting cuts. The open at 8:30am, I got there the first day @ 5:30am, only to be second in line. we aited till 8:30, and the number one guy bought all the Hindu....So I left with nothing.

I went back the next morning @ 5am, and I was FIRST! So, when they opened, I got what I needed!
For those that have never gone, you have to get there by 6:30, or you are not going to get anything. By 8:30, there are 20-25 folks in line waiting.
I would  say that only the first 10 or so get hooked up.

Anyway, here is the strains they had as of yesterday:
Hindu Skunk
Purple Kush
Jack the Ripper
Querkle
White Widow, (but it's really Black Widow from Mr. Nice)
Bubblegum
AK-47
Shiva Skunk
Deepchunkxstrawberry cough.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on the Hindu skunk.*NorCalHal*...im sure the time spent in line will truely pay off..Short term pain=Long term gain:aok:  and Clones are the only way to go IMO Seeds are fun to play with..:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I wish this was a sticky so I wouldn't have to search so much for this info..


 
why not bookmark after you post ??  thats what i do..and after a while I delete it when no longer needed..Ill thank you..that will bring you back as well  :bolt::bong:


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 7, 2009)

Coffeeshop blue sky just added blueberry clones, the clone catalog says flowering time is 6-8 weeks!, hafta get some for the next crop

and bubblegum is being eliminated next season


----------



## Supreme_Smoke (Mar 30, 2009)

Any updates......?, I'm driving up on Tue and would love to know where I can get some good clones.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 31, 2009)

Supreme_Smoke said:
			
		

> Any updates......?, I'm driving up on Tue and would love to know where I can get some good clones.


 
Goto Harborside in Oakland. Best Bet.


----------



## Supreme_Smoke (Mar 31, 2009)

Went to Blue Sky and picked up Purple Kush, Mazar, White Widow today that is all they had.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 31, 2009)

6 packs? Wow! They're cloning mazar now?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 5, 2009)

WEnt to Blue Sky also over the weekend. SAme story, you have to get there by 8:30 am to even have a shot at getting cuts. Good delection though.

they had :
Casey Jones
Bubblegum
Deep Chunk x Strawberry Cough
Hindu Skunk
Jack the Ripper
Purple Kush
Querkle
White Widow (not really, it's the Black Widow from Mr. Nice.)


----------



## nvthis (May 5, 2009)

Hey Hal, dang man! You went from the MVP avi to this???? What happened??:rofl: That is disturbing!

Info on Casey Jones? (I'm betting a trainwreck x?)


----------



## NorCalHal (May 5, 2009)

Haha...I thought I would show my Phat side!

CAsey Jones = Trainwreck x Thai x East Coast Sour Diesel.

8-9 week flowering time

Seed Vendor is Grat3ful H3ad seeds.

Never heard of the seed company, but starting to hear about the CJ, but I have yet to see finished herb, or a grow, but I am sure I will run across it sooner then later.


----------



## 420benny (May 6, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Hal, dang man! You went from the MVP avi to this???? What happened??:rofl: That is disturbing!
> 
> I agree! Shock and awe!!!


----------



## nvthis (May 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## nvthis (May 18, 2009)

Any one been into the Oakland Patient Center lately? Last I was in there they had some cool stuff. Black domina, blue dot and several other clones. They had purple monkey balls listed but they were out. Any one have any idea if they are still carrying these cuts?? It is on Broadway & 7th.

Also a few folks adding to this thread any thing they know from SF would be great!

I think this is a great thread and NCH's idea here is a very good one but it needs some fresh input. C'mon folks!


----------



## nvthis (May 18, 2009)

A cut & paste from Calnorml. Some body must be going here!! 

*SF*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SF Medical Cannabis Clinic #1, 122 Tenth St (at Mission) 415-626-4781 Open M-W 11-7; Th - Sa 10-7; Su 11-6.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alternative Herbal Health, 442 Haight St. (415) 864-1300. Open 11-8 M-SA.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Vapor Room 609A Haight St. Open M-F 10:30AM - 8:30PM; Sa-Su 12 - 8PM http://www.vaporroom.com/[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Patient Place, 4811 Geary Blvd 415-386-4367.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Love Shack 502 14th St. at Guerrero (415) 552-5121http://www.lssf.com/[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ketama Cooperative, 14 Valencia St. (between Market and McCoppin) (415) 861-2451. Open daily 10-10. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Green Door 843 Howard St. (415) 541-9590 Open daily 11-8[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alternative Patient Caregivers, 953 Mission St. #108 (between 5th & 6th) (415) 618-0680 (11-7 M-F, 11-5 Sat).[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alternative Relief Co-Op 1944 Ocean Ave.(415) 239-4766 natural herbs & tea (noon - 7 pm M-Sat). Deliveries to in-patients in SF hospitals. http://www.alternativerelief.org/[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]San Francisco ACT-UP 1884 Market St. (415) 864-6686 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sweetleaf Collective (415) 273-4663 - For low-income AIDS, cancer patients[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Hopenet Coop, 223 Ninth St. (415) 863-4399 Open M-F 12-7, Sa 12-5. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Divinity Tree, 958 Geary St. (415) 614-9194 Open M-Sa 10-7; Su 11-6.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mr. Nice Guy, 174 Valencia St. (415) 865-0990 Open 10-10 Su -Th; 10-midnight F-Sa. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Emmalyn's 1597 Howard St. #A 415-861-1000 Daily 10-8.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Good Fellows Smoke Shop, 473 Haight St. (415) 255-1323 Daily 10-10. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sanctuary, 669 O'Farrell (415) 885-4420[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Re-Leaf Herbal Center, 1284 Mission St. (415) 235-3307. Open 12-8 M-Sa.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Grass Roots Clinic, 1077 Post St. (415) 346-4338 Open 10-7 M-Sa, 10-5 Su. [/FONT]<LI class=style1>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]208 Valencia St. (at Duboce, inside Cafe) 415-621-0131. Open M- Sa 8am -10 pm, Su 8- 8.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BASA Collective: 1326 Grove Street (no phone). Open M-Sa 9am-10pm, Su 9-9. [/FONT]<LI class=style1>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nor-Cal, 1545 Ocean Ave. (415) 469-7700 [/FONT]<LI class=style1>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bernal Heights Co-op Dispensary, 33 29th St. San Francisco (415) 642-5895 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.bernalheightsdispensary.com/*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/Marin - North Bay* 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Marin Alliance for Medical MJ, *Fairfax* (415) 256-9328 http://www.cbcmarin.com/[/FONT]<LI class=style1>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]North Bay Alternative Healing, 40 B Tennessee St. *Vallejo* Open Mon-Sat 10:30 - 7:30, Sun Noon - 7:30.[/FONT] <LI class=style1>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vallejo Patients' Cooperative, 320 Mini Drive *Vallejo *(707) 557-7709. Open 10-7 Mon-Sat; 2-6:30 Sun.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apela Collective, 469 Entrada Drive *Novato* (415) 234-6957 Open Sun-Weds 11-8, Fri/Sat 11-9.[/FONT]
*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/South Bay & Peninsula* 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My Green Heaven Ministry, *Millbrae* (Information Only.) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Universal Healthcare Cooperative Corp. 171 - 5th Ave #107, *Redwood City *Open 11-6 M-F[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blue Heaven, 3149 Middlefield Rd *Redwood City* (650) 361-8009. Open M-Sa 10-8
Su 10-4.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Evolution 6116 Highway 9 *Felton* (650) 537-6256[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Oakland*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Official city ID cards & patient info available at the Patient ID Center/Coop Store1733 Broadway (510) 832-5346 http://www.patientidcenter.org/[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*City Licensed Clubs* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Coffee Shop Blue Sky, 377 17th St. (510) 251-0690. Open M-F 9 - 8; Sa 10- 8, Su 10 - 6[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oakland Patient Center (formerly CARE), 705 Broadway (510) 893-0891 Open M-Sa 9-7, Su 10-5. Specializes in high-grade [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Purple Heart Center, 415 Fourth. St. (Jack London Sq) (510) 625-7877. M-Sa 9-8, Su 10-7. [/FONT]
C'mon folks, lets here the news we all watch this thread for [/FONT]


----------



## Barbapopa (May 18, 2009)

Harbor side has LA OG, Bubba Kush and Lambs Bread.  They were flying off the shelves three days ago so they may be out.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 18, 2009)

I never liked the Oakland Patients Center as they seem to really overcharge for thier colone stock, averaging 15-20, but, it is hard to find cuts at any clubs anymore for less then 12.


----------



## nvthis (May 18, 2009)

lol Hal, I would go $20 for straight deep chunk purple monkey and not even blink, if it were 'real' !!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 18, 2009)

Online: BayAreaCannabis.org/

Search the classified ad's.

*For Valid Ca Medical Marijuana Patients with Valid ID.


----------



## Barbapopa (May 18, 2009)

Harbor side clones are 12 bucks a pop.  And they give you punch cards you can use to get discounts.  I had 8 full cards and paid $50 for 15 clones.  
Harbor side is the best club I have been to to date.  They have lots of free services, massage, acupressure, yoga, etc.  Also they have a grow class every Sunday for those that want to learn.  And if you have already know and have a question about a problem you have the person that gives the class is super knowledgeable and will no doubt have a cause/solution for you.
They also sell seeds, although they did not seem to be any cheaper then getting them off of the "interwebs" nor is the selection 1/4 as big.

Hal, where did you get that avatar pic?  It is disturbing.  Just the kind of pic I like to send to my co-workers.


----------

